# Happy Birthday, Norm!



## Sam_MaineBottles (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Norm - 

 Hope your birthday is better than the weather, with this blizzard March is definitely 'coming in like a lion'.  I'll be joining you at '52' in a few months.  I was supposed to take my ME bottlers book to the printers today but guess that will have to wait till tomorrow.

 -Sam


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Sam,  I can't wait to see that book you've been working on, sign me up for a signed first edition!


----------



## woody (Mar 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Norm.
 I'm right behind you.
 I'll be 50 this year.[]


----------



## grdigger35 (Mar 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Norm! Like you, I'm digging myself out of the snow.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 1, 2005)

Happy B-day ol' fella...

 Actually, you maine-ee-acs are just young whelps compared to some of us... And, to paraphrase Mr. Joyce: The snows are general all over New England...


----------



## woody (Mar 1, 2005)

Still snowing here in New Hampshire.
 I guess we got about 6 inches last night.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Mar 1, 2005)

Here's the view from my front window, garage on right, top of neighbor's house on left.

 - Sam


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Norm Happy Birthday! Us Texas boys don't dig near as old of stuff as you got...... but we sure can dig a lot longer![] Just another 55 degree day here!  Happy Diggin,  err ah, Happy shovelin,  Kelley


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 1, 2005)

Thank You all for the birthday wishes, I closed my eyes, made a wish, blew out the candles and dang! it was still snowing.....[8D]

 Brian, glad the package arrived intact, I tried to send some of the white stuff but it must have melted on the way[]


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 1, 2005)

Hope you had a great day. At least I wasn't the only one out diggin in the snowtoday. Here is a picture of one of our Maine Woods Chickens diggin too. Gobble,gobble.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 1, 2005)

Sheet Pros...

 Lemme grab my ol' 12 gauge double an' my rubbed walnut hen yelper an' I'll give that ol' boy a go!!! HEEEHAAA...


----------



## grdigger35 (Mar 1, 2005)

Boy GunSmoke! You really know how to hurt a guy!


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Norm!! HAPPY BIRHTDAY & glad to know ya!  Ya know we just gotta do our pennence to the great bottle gods in order to be blessed again this spring.  

 Brian I'd trade a snow day for a digging day anytime!  It's cool to see a member who is still in school!![] Stick with it, I wish I would have had an interest in digging at your age.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 2, 2005)

hi norm, want to join in wishing you a happy birthday.  i have a few years on you.  and we have the snow here in balt. too.  last week in despertion i bought an old bottle at a junk shop just to clean.  have a great one ,   rhona


----------



## David E (Mar 2, 2005)

Better late than never "Happy Birthday Norm"

 Dave


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm with bearswede ! Let's get the box call out and the put in our Turkey choke in the old 12 and go huntin' ! 
 Gobble .... Gobble ! 
 Oh yeah ! Happy Birthday Norm ! Hope you have many more !


----------



## bearswede (Mar 14, 2005)

*RE: Maine-ee-acs*

Hey, Fellas...

 Are these tracks made by one of those Maine Woods Chickens you got up there? Found these 10-15 feet from my kitchen door landing!!!

 Ron


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi bearswede,
        Na,Maine Woods Chickens just leave big three toe chicken tracks. Or small dinosaur tracks. Those look like maybe a deer? Keep on trackin.
 Cliff


----------



## woody (Mar 14, 2005)

I found some outside my bedroom window, Ron.
 They're Moose tracks.
 Of course you know that.[]


----------



## bearswede (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah... Woody, I do...

 And I woulda had pictures of the dang thing if my wife had'na been so excitable an' scared the poor critter away before I got a decent shot (camera, that is...)

 Closest we been to moose since my wife opened her eyes to see this horse sauntering toward her lounge chair up at Moose Lake... W'all, twarn't no horse, but she did get a pic of that one, at least!!!

 R


----------

